# Leigh RTJ 400



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice review..


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the Leigh M&T jig and the D4R dovetail jig. Both pieces of equipment are superbly made. As you mention, their instructions are well written by someone that understands how to present complicated situations in a well thought out and concise manner.

JessEm, another Canadian woodworking company, has the same high standards for their equipment and the manuals that come with them.

Plenty of other companies making woodworking tools and equipment could learn a thing or two from Leigh and JessEm.


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

> I have the Leigh M&T jig and the D4R dovetail jig. Both pieces of equipment are superbly made. As you mention, their instructions are well written by someone that understands how to present complicated situations in a well thought out and concise manner.
> 
> JessEm, another Canadian woodworking company, has the same high standards for their equipment and the manuals that come with them.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I picked up a FMT pro this summer off of craigslist ( my first Leigh product) and am very happy with it. That's why I looked to Leigh for a dovetail jig.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I have the D4R, reading and a little practice will get you the out come you would expect from Leigh. Great tool and I've come to appreciate more each time I use it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been looking at this jig, and am thankful for your review. I only saw one star on the face page, and thought you really didn't like it. Sounds like a winner. That concentric ring was one of my cautions. My router is centered pretty well, so I don't think that will be a problem.

You ought to email Matt Grisley a link, he may gift you some merch for the favorable review. 

I went back out and it appears I was seeing the rating system here bass ackwards. I'm used to it being white/pale and when you fill in a spot it darkens them. I guess here is goes dark to light, Well Duh on me…


----------



## mbg (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice review JBMain!

I think I was the first to buy this jig several years ago (2014?). I wanted something with a small footprint and easy to use since I don't make DT's all of the time. This is still fulfilling my goals.

When I built my RT I made it tall which is great for most of my work but not this. My solution was to attach a 3×5 camping mirror to my fence so I could see the jig/bit. But, this means everything is backwards! So next time I will have to try your "working from the back side of the fence" method.

Thanks for sharing,

Mike


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *jb'*.

I really appreciate authors that add their individual experience rether than regurgitate the manual and *generic YouTube paraphernalia*.

Like your concept of being able to view the cut. I have a D4R and like it, as the router is moved into the work, the cut is not hidden.

Can't agree more about the Leigh documentation… so good I was expecting to have a glass of vino while the book did all my physical routing.

*FAIW…* I've sworn by (not at) my Leigh D4R and FMT for the past 13 years and it was only 6 or so months ago that I abandoned my Fe*$*tool Domino boycot, and surrendered to my dark side when they released the breakdown connectors for the DF500.


----------

